
The 7 Habits of Highly Innovative People | BNET - stevederico
http://www.bnet.com/blog/ceo/the-7-habits-of-highly-innovative-people/5454
======
jgamman
from the guidelines: <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

>If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How
To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."

